# Classified Ads System - Help and Feedback thread (please be nice to me)



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

For want of a better place...I thought I'd start a help and feedback thread here. I've spent quite a few days thinking about how to set it up...and then setting it up. Structurally, there are some limitations and if the e-commerce bit is not enabled, I had to put in price bands....which believe me was a lot of hassle and work, not only now, but to maintain. I tried to keep it as clean and easy as I could.

*e-commerce *wasn't enabled, because it didn't work the way I know you guys need and unfortunately, it's actually a big part of the product. A support ticket has been raised to see if we can have categories of adverts that use e-commerce and ones that don't. At the moment if it's switched on it affects every advert! The problems were:



It uses the advertisers paypal and ours for transactions (advertisers money, forum cut)


Paypal immediately adds 3% on cost, before the forum gets anything...which would be horrendous considering our listing fee system runs around 0.4 to 0.7% ish. On a sub £1000 machine it would have been £30 to paypal straight away


There is a minimum transaction take of about 33p ish that always goes to paypal, even with a listing fee


I couldn't have done free listing for the next 14 days


*Payments could be reversed (which wouldn't please you if it's an expensive coffee machine)*


I realise that adverts used to be free and are moving to paid microtransactions...which I guess isn't nice. *I have ensured sponsors can always list for free*. Ideally we would love people to be Bronze members and take advantage of offers like the recent Niche Grinder one, plus any other specials we can get for the forum

The reasons for introducing it I covered in the announcement...there was some testing done as far as we could without actually enabling it. We thought about enabling it for a few people first, but that wasn't gonna work...so the big bang approach. The old adverts are still there, so it minimised the risk. However, they may be bugs, or something I have not configured right/could configure better. If there are faults, they are mine (Tait let me configure it and structure it)...so don't blame him.

The fee structure is what I thought was more than reasonable, so don't blame Tait for that either...I take full responsibility. The intention is not to monetise it, just to get the product to wash it's face in terms of ongoing fees. With the number of adverts we get it's never going to make serious wedge for anyone. Of course what we would like is, no one to pay and be Bronze members or higher. If a sponsor is selling a very expensive machine and wants to choose a listing fee as well, that's up to them.

*OK Have at it...I'm ready... *










P.S. It also means if people join just to sell....well at least they paid to list! If it's an expnsive item, they may decide to sponsor (list for free) and stick around...which would be even better.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bring back the five post rule = miss it already😀


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Bring back the five post rule = miss it already😀


 Could be worse......could have been a 30 post rule within a month of joining!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Bring back the five post rule = miss it already😀


 Has it gone ?


----------



## Gemini (Apr 3, 2021)

Very nice. I'm not aware of the former arrangements, but this seems a very neat system. I wonder if an item location could be necessitated for ease of browsing.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Good luck getting people to pay for listings here vs gumtree/marketplace/Shpock/vinted and probably a bunch of other free listing apps im not aware of...........


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

HDAV said:


> Good luck getting people to pay for listings here vs gumtree/marketplace/Shpock/vinted and probably a bunch of other free listing apps im not aware of...........


 You may be right...I never sell anything, and only buy from eBay.

In fact, those apps probably didn't have all the rules we used to have under the old system.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Gemini said:


> Very nice. I'm not aware of the former arrangements, but this seems a very neat system. I wonder if an item location could be necessitated for ease of browsing.


 I'm not quite sure what you mean?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@DavecUK - sorry I'm being dumb as usual.... 🤦‍♂️ - you mention of a fee in order to list. Sponsors are free to list. *But what's the fee if you are not a sponsor*? Appreciate it's free to list for the next 2 weeks or so. I'm a sponsor anyway, but I can't find what the fee would be.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @DavecUK - sorry I'm being dumb as usual.... 🤦‍♂️ - you mention of a fee in order to list. Sponsors are free to list. *But what's the fee if you are not a sponsor*? Appreciate it's free to list for the next 2 weeks or so. I'm a sponsor anyway, but I can't find what the fee would be.


 You should see all the other listing options if you start to make an ad with the fees. Just select each one and you will see. It is linked to the item value category you use.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

HDAV said:


> Good luck getting people to pay for listings here vs gumtree/marketplace/Shpock/vinted and probably a bunch of other free listing apps im not aware of...........


 So to be clear. You are saying you are not happy to support the running of this forum by being charged a very small amount to facilitate the sale of your goods to another forum member?


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

Only been here a short while , but have bought a few things. 
IMHO this is misjudged and will reduce traffic and listings - both essential for the forum.

I really liked the why things worked till now. Seemed like the rules are clear, friction was minimal and to the benefit of buyers and sellers.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Zorkin I think longer term the problems of the old system would have been more apparent. From a mod perspective, we saw even more issues normal users would be unaware of.

Perhaps we will have to remove it and go back to the old system. With all the problems.


----------



## axpetts (Jul 16, 2018)

Maybe I'm being a bit thick, but I can't seem to see the new Classified section on TapaTalk. Will I be able to use the new section though Tapa or will I need to go though a browser?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

axpetts said:


> Maybe I'm being a bit thick, but I can't seem to see the new Classified section on TapaTalk. Will I be able to use the new section though Tapa or will I need to go though a browser?


 I enabled it for Tapatalk, so you should be able to see it?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@axpetts I just st checked it and Tapatalk redirects to reviews not adverts and spams me some review. It also redirects the link to classifieds in the announcement...to something else.

Tapatalk hooks into the forum at a low level and Tait has to pay them on an ongoing basis for some things to work. This isn't one of them...they just try and control too much of how you see the forum. It's like a "man in the middle attack" in IT terms.

I think you will have to use your browser, but the smartphone forum interface works well. I don't use or like what Tapatalk does with my traffic.


----------



## axpetts (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanks Dave. I quite like Tapa, as for me, it makes accessing the threads I'm into much easier. Perhaps this is because I haven't used the forum though a browser much.

I too got the redirects when using the link in your announcement post. Guess I'll migrate to the web interface.

For what it's worth, the new system looks pretty good. I for one will be happy to pay a small fee to list once I get round to selling some of my unused gear if that helps keep the forum ticking over. It's a great resource and needs supporting.

Cheers.


----------



## Ando (Jan 11, 2021)

I had just thought that if someone flogged a 4 figure machine through this forum, a little donation to the forum would follow as standard, but that's obviously not the case so don't blame you adding listing fees.

I have only looked at it all from my iPhone, and can say that it doesn't look very good. The expiring soon part with images, I can't see the images very well, it just doesn't look very inviting, not a great user experience. 
The rest of it just looks cluttered, far too many categories etc..


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Ando Looks fine on Android......those iPhones matey ......having has everyone from the 3s to 11, best thing I did was move!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Where is the list of fees/percentages?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Ando I agree, although I don't use an iPhone someone mentioned it in a pm during testing.

The big problem was having to have categories, unfortunately I had no other way as explained in the first post.

It's a lot of work, but I considered losing categories and simply having the different options at a top level. E.g

Machines up to £100

Machines up to £600

Machines up to £1200

Machines up to £1200+

Then the same for grinders, accessories, non coffee items etc.

But I'm not sure if that would help with the iPhone interface..would it?

It's a lot of work for me to do it.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't think I've ever sold anything here, but the fees seem a bit steep to me.

OTOH, they make bronze membership seem like a bargain.


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

Not working on Tapatalk is a problem. As someone who posts and monitors 4/5 diff forums using a browser on the phone is hard work as each is quite diff and you dont get notifications etc.


----------



## Ando (Jan 11, 2021)

@dfk41When my current one dies I want to replace it with something basic / non apple, having been an Apple fanboy all my life.

@DavecUK Yeah a lot of work, understand. Hope it all works out in end.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Zorkin Perhaps you could complain to Tapatalk on the forums behalf then......classic case of Mohammed and the mountain


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

Discussion topic button on adverts doesn't actually take you to somewhere you can discuss. Just a thread you can't reply to.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Aidy said:


> Discussion topic button on adverts doesn't actually take you to somewhere you can discuss. Just a thread you can't reply to.


 Yup that's the archive, every advert create a post in the archive area, to keep a record members can look through, search and use as a reference. That area is read only for obvious reasons, but does link back to the live advert.

Ah I see it now,bill check it later, it's built in I guess, I'll see if I can remove it. Didn't notice it on the pc


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Is that button on Android, Tapa, what?


 Just on the web. Chrome.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Aidy yes, I can't get get rid of that button no option. Adverts lets me create a discussion topic...which I use to keep an archive like sold. I can't actually remove that button which says "discussion topic"...without not creating an archive entry. It's important users can't post in the archive area, so it keeps it clean and questions are just on the advert itself.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Listened to the feedback.



Fixed the button to clearly indicate it leads to the archived advert


Revised the fees significantly


Hopefully we're at the point that people won't mind contributing a little to the forum and hopefully cover the package cost, with a little left over to buy some new features, or do other things.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Revised the fees significantly


 I can't find these fees, where are they listed?


----------



## Mudlark13 (Apr 21, 2019)

@DavecUKcan you please clarify what I need to do to complete a sale? @Dallah listed an item, for which I offered the asking price, and now I have attempted to click on the 'Contact Advertiser' button but it tells me 'The page you are trying to access is not available for your account.' How should we proceed from here? Thanks!


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

dfk41 said:


> @Zorkin Perhaps you could complain to Tapatalk on the forums behalf then......classic case of Mohammed and the mountain


 I doubt they care enough. I saw that the company making the forum software will allegedly release a mobile app - though that post is a bit old. Perhaps @DavecUK will know if that's happening. Sadly I find the classifieds section pretty hard to navigate and work with on the phone. Lots to levels , fronted with photos , does not feel like a better user experience. I am looking to buy something for a friend and this made me actually look on eBay.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

CocoLoco said:


> I can't find these fees, where are they listed?


 When you submit an advert they are shown as a list various options...e.g. sponsors get free ads everywhere, this is because the sponsorship money was used to make this system available...so they already paid for it. Sponsors can enhance their ad for a small extra charge if they want. It's different for different price bands. I decided to make £100 and under free for everyone. Then for the different price bands the fee structure changes.

Best just nip into each price band and try and make 1 advert in any category (you just have to click









Then you will see the various fees options. You only have to try 1 category (e.g. machines) in each price band



Mudlark13 said:


> @DavecUKcan you please clarify what I need to do to complete a sale? @Dallah listed an item, for which I offered the asking price, and now I have attempted to click on the 'Contact Advertiser' button but it tells me 'The page you are trying to access is not available for your account.' How should we proceed from here? Thanks!


 Dallah has to accept or reject your offer.... You must ensure you have notifications on as I said in the announcements (as should he) to see your offer quickly. or it might be a while before a forum email reaches you if/when he accepts, or rejects your offer. At the moment the advert is pending awaiting his decision.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Zorkin said:


> I doubt they care enough. I saw that the company making the forum software will allegedly release a mobile app - though that post is a bit old. Perhaps @DavecUK will know if that's happening. Sadly I find the classifieds section pretty hard to navigate and work with on the phone. Lots to levels , fronted with photos , does not feel like a better user experience. I am looking to buy something for a friend and this made me actually look on eBay.


 Tapatalk has been turned off as per @The Systemic Kid announcement.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/59513-tapatalk-is-now-turned-off/?do=embed


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

Yeah I saw that after it stopped working for me. Do you know if the mobile app is coming from Invision?


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

I see various ads but none for sponsoring the forum. Is that intentional? I didn't even know you could until I read about it by chance in some random post. Certainly not clear to a normal forum user?


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Pricing seems quite reasonable, I'm looking at it from the perspective that it costs the sort of money that wouldn't really be a consideration when making an offer/ receiving an offer on the item (e.g. if selling a machine at c£1.5k , I don't think £6 lower offer /higher price would put me off).


----------



## Mudlark13 (Apr 21, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Dallah has to accept or reject your offer.... You must ensure you have notifications on as I said in the announcements (as should he) to see your offer quickly. or it might be a while before a forum email reaches you if/when he accepts, or rejects your offer. At the moment the advert is pending awaiting his decision.


 The offer was accepted straight away by Dallah, and I received an email from the forum stating that my offer had been accepted. If I click on 'My offer' it shows as accepted but I am still not able to use the 'Contact Advertiser' function.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Dallah has to accept or reject your offer.... You must ensure you have notifications on as I said in the announcements (as should he) to see your offer quickly. or it might be a while before a forum email reaches you if/when he accepts, or rejects your offer. At the moment the advert is pending awaiting his decision.


 I was looking to see how this stuff works.

From what you said it seemed to me a seller would be able to receive offers below, at and above asking price and then be able to choose what to accept.

Mudlark has offered asking price on Dallah's item and no more offers can be made until Dallah has made a decision. Is that by choice of the seller (e.g. by ticking an option) or do all listings get frozen by default when asking price has been met? Do the listings get frozen pending a decision if there is an offer below asking price too?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Zorkin said:


> I see various ads but none for sponsoring the forum. Is that intentional? I didn't even know you could until I read about it by chance in some random post. Certainly not clear to a normal forum user?


 It's at the very top of the page in line with the search bar beneath the title.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rob1 said:


> I was looking to see how this stuff works.
> 
> From what you said it seemed to me a seller would be able to receive offers below, at and above asking price and then be able to choose what to accept.
> 
> Mudlark has offered asking price on Dallah's item and no more offers can be made until Dallah has made a decision. Is that by choice of the seller (e.g. by ticking an option) or do all listings get frozen by default when asking price has been met? Do the listings get frozen pending a decision if there is an offer below asking price too?


 Dallah has to deal with the offer.....he accepts or rejects. Accepts then the ad can complete, rejects, then i'ts open to offers


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Dallah has to deal with the offer.....he accepts or rejects. Accepts then the ad can complete, rejects, then i'ts open to offers


 So if I sell a machine for £1k and accept offers and people start offering £200 nobody else can make a serious offer until I've dealt with the hopeful ones? Can you set a limit to offers that can be made or is it a binary offers on/off thing?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Zorkin said:


> Yeah I saw that after it stopped working for me. Do you know if the mobile app is coming from Invision?


 It is already in place, has been for ages....years.



Zorkin said:


> I see various ads but none for sponsoring the forum. Is that intentional? I didn't even know you could until I read about it by chance in some random post. Certainly not clear to a normal forum user?


 it's sort of everywhere

Mobile









Desktop


----------



## Mudlark13 (Apr 21, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Dallah has to deal with the offer.....he accepts or rejects. Accepts then the ad can complete, rejects, then i'ts open to offers


 Just to illustrate what I'm seeing. At 14:22 I sent my offer to Dallah, at 14:24 I received this email:









If I view the listing and click on my offer:


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

@DavecUK have you ever used the forum with Tapatalk? 
That stuff is invisible.

when I mention mobile app I mean a native app, not a mobile friendly web site.

I meant :

https://invisioncommunity.com/news/product-updates/invision-community-apps-for-ios-android-r1161/


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Mudlark13 That's it, Dallah now needs to mark the advert complete, and mark you down as the buyer. Until Dallah does that last bit, it sticks in pending because he has accepted your offer. I* was under the impression he had not accepted it...which I couldn't understand. Especially as I had tested it and thought multiple offers can be made. Any one of them accepted or rejected....*


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rob1 said:


> So if I sell a machine for £1k and accept offers and people start offering £200 nobody else can make a serious offer until I've dealt with the hopeful ones? Can you set a limit to offers that can be made or is it a binary offers on/off thing?


 @Rob1I got confused, I thought the offer had not been accepted. offers can be made and the seller can wait as long as they want before accepting an offer....once they accept it moves to pending. Below, 2 offers, and you can still make more. I offered £1 (which I hope won't be accepted), but it does not stop others making offers. In addition I can make no more offers until it's accepted or rejected.











You make an offer - you can only make one, until it's accepted or rejected


Other people can still make offers


once the seller accepts an offer, it moves to pending and no more offers can be made.


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

Rob1 said:


> It's at the very top of the page in line with the search bar beneath the title.


 What I meant to say was , it is not advertised to new forum users as something they should do to support the community.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Zorkin said:


> What I meant to say was , it is not advertised to new forum users as something they should do to support the community.


 No, because a new member needs to have a look around first to decide if they want to...only fair.


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> No, because a new member needs to have a look around first to decide if they want to...only fair.


 Sure but it isn't advertised at any stage , even after you post things etc. You may or may not find out about it by pure chance. 
I would expect it to be injected into things so that people are aware of it. I'm happy to contribute to a very helpful resource , I just didn't know it was a thing.

anyway , good luck with the new classifieds. I hope it works out.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Zorkin said:


> Sure but it isn't advertised at any stage , even after you post things etc. You may or may not find out about it by pure chance.
> I would expect it to be injected into things so that people are aware of it. I'm happy to contribute to a very helpful resource , I just didn't know it was a thing.
> 
> anyway , good luck with the new classifieds. I hope it works out.


 Ok you've given me an idea....I have something I can try and we will see how it works out.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

So am I the first person to sell something on the classifieds? I feel all tingly🤣

I thought I shouldn't be marking as completed until payment was received. Did I get it wrong?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dallah said:


> So am I the first person to sell something on the classifieds? I feel all tingly🤣
> 
> I thought I shouldn't be marking as completed until payment was received. Did I get it wrong?


 You are...now you have completed the first sale and are more familiar with it....how was the experience and how do you think it will be going forward?

you can mark complete when you want (ideally do it quickly), if payment doesn't get received, we will just enable it again for you if you can't


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

Is there a way to be notified when someone posts a new for sale item? Was simple to do with the previous setup.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> When you submit an advert they are shown as a list various options...e.g. sponsors get free ads everywhere, this is because the sponsorship money was used to make this system available...so they already paid for it. Sponsors can enhance their ad for a small extra charge if they want. It's different for different price bands. I decided to make £100 and under free for everyone. Then for the different price bands the fee structure changes.


 Thanks for explanation but that doesn't tell people the fees structure up front. Sounds like a fair system, sponsors should get a free listing and it's fine there are price band fees, but what are they? 5%? 10%? Per band it changes, that's fine, so 3% first band, 5% second band, 7% next band?

The fee structure should be front and centre, that'll drive people using it and help the site. Atm I'm none the clearer what fees I'd pay on anything over £100 (which you've explained is free).


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Zorkin said:


> Is there a way to be notified when someone posts a new for sale item? Was simple to do with the previous setup.


 @Zorkin It comes up in the activity feed...I don't believe you can follow classifieds as a user. However, there is a trick you can use to ensure you are notified. Go here https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forum/38-classifieds-archive/

And click this. Then you are following...any advert that is made will be duplicated for archive in this forum and you will get a notification...You can select how these notifications come to you in your account settings>notifications>followed content

Clicking on a new entry in the archive, will open it and show you a link to the advert.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

CocoLoco said:


> Thanks for explanation but that doesn't tell people the fees structure up front. Sounds like a fair system, sponsors should get a free listing and it's fine there are price band fees, but what are they? 5%? 10%? Per band it changes, that's fine, so 3% first band, 5% second band, 7% next band?
> 
> The fee structure should be front and centre, that'll drive people using it and help the site. Atm I'm none the clearer what fees I'd pay on anything over £100 (which you've explained is free).


 It runs on much lower costs than that. It won't always be static, there may be offers, free listing weeks, high value deal weeks. At the moment....the basics are "there are variations and choices "approx



< £100 free


£100 > £600 £2 List and 50p renewal


£600> £1200 3.50 List and 70p renewal.


>£ 1200 £5 List £1 renewal


Charging much less than 50p is pointless and costs us money as a forum, Within these base prices are options to enhance the advert and as always bronze and higher sponsors, list for free.

We have to have a renewal fee otherwise listings hang around forever and the application has ongoing licence costs. Our ideal situation would be nobody pays...if that ever becomes realistic....I'm pretty sure all forum members would always want people who joinin just to sell, help the forum by a tiny fee.

We have considered post count metrics, or time on the forum for free listing, honesty box (but that didn't work before, the "please donate if you sell something button"). Trouble is post counts get gamed, people spend years on a forum and never post....can't please everyone.

The application also addresses most of the problems of the old system...detailed previously


----------



## Gemini (Apr 3, 2021)

There is now a location in the adverts thank you. That is very helpful.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> < £100 free
> 
> 
> £100 > £600 £2 List and 50p renewal
> ...


 That's the info, cheers. That might want to be a sticky at the top of the classified section as that's the most important info, what everyone will be wondering.

Prices are very fair, new system looks good. It's completely reasonable the forum gets a fee from sales.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@CocoLoco My ideal would be they sponsor and list for free... Hoping they are more likely to become part of the forum, benefit far more, as we will from them.

I do have some creative ideas around that, using the Bronze subscription...or a variant of it....more to come


----------



## ckrhodes (Feb 19, 2019)

What's happening with posting on the "Wanted" section? Is that still going ahead or will everything be moved to the classified section?

Sorry if it's already been mentioned but I had a quick skim and couldn't see anything regarding it.


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

Get this error when trying to follow your link to the archive @DavecUK


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ckrhodes said:


> What's happening with posting on the "Wanted" section? Is that still going ahead or will everything be moved to the classified section?
> 
> Sorry if it's already been mentioned but I had a quick skim and couldn't see anything regarding it.


 Yeah...we sort of didn't like wanted...open to lots of abuse and issues, had a few complaints from members about fairness. I'd like to add a wanted, if I could think of a good way to do it....which I can't at the moment, and I do have a fertile mind. So I covered it with manure and am waiting to see if anything pops out. 😎



Zorkin said:


> Get this error when trying to follow your link to the archive @DavecUK
> 
> View attachment 56519


 @Zorkin Try it again...I bet it works now 😁...When I moved it, it took the permissions from the parent...wivout telling me, which is naughty of the system...I fixed it good n proper though.


----------



## ckrhodes (Feb 19, 2019)

@DavecUK I quite liked wanted - I think it's helpful to try and source a unique/specific item that someone usually wouldn't put directly on for sale but if someone sees it they might go ahead and sell it on.

For instance, I'm looking for a Decent Thermometer, and I reckon that another forum member probably has one that's been unused for a while and a wanted post could help encourage them to pass it on. Something like that is unlikely to be listed on classifieds and it's also an item that's quite a faff to order directly from Decent themselves. Furthermore, I've also got loads of random distributors and things that I don't use but if I saw there was a potential buyer I'd probably go ahead and sell it on to help a fellow forum member.

I get the abuse side of things as it wasn't a perfect option, but I still liked it nonetheless. I guess you could go the route of Facebook Marketplace where you post a 'free' item on the classifieds but include "WANTED" in the title. Again not a great system but it kinds of works.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> You are...now you have completed the first sale and are more familiar with it....how was the experience and how do you think it will be going forward?
> 
> you can mark complete when you want (ideally do it quickly), if payment doesn't get received, we will just enable it again for you if you can't


 @davecuk well as discussed earlier I did find it slightly confusing and I still am not sure how I managed to make a duplicate ad two separate times. Also as far as marking something as complete, I think that should logically be marked at least when the payment is received, perhaps even better when the goods are received. I think overall it's a good system and perhaps needs a few tweaks or a FAQ to help the unfamiliar like myself. At the same time, without referring to any documentation I managed to list two items and complete the sale of one. So at the end of the day it's pretty intuitive. As people seem to be getting hung up On pricing and it might add £6 to the costs of a £1500 purchase, they should be reminded that by selling on here they are benefitting from the good name and reputation of the forum and its members to a large degree. Effectively we as a group provide an implied fitness of goods. If that isn't worth £6 to them, then go sell on Shpock or Gumtree and see how long they have to wait to sell on there. I have seen and have experienced sales happening within minutes of postings going live. Cheap buggers


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ckrhodes said:


> @DavecUK I quite liked wanted - I think it's helpful to try and source a unique/specific item that someone usually wouldn't put directly on for sale but if someone sees it they might go ahead and sell it on.
> 
> For instance, I'm looking for a Decent Thermometer, and I reckon that another forum member probably has one that's been unused for a while and a wanted post could help encourage them to pass it on. Something like that is unlikely to be listed on classifieds and it's also an item that's quite a faff to order directly from Decent themselves. Furthermore, I've also got loads of random distributors and things that I don't use but if I saw there was a potential buyer I'd probably go ahead and sell it on to help a fellow forum member.
> 
> I get the abuse side of things as it wasn't a perfect option, but I still liked it nonetheless. I guess you could go the route of Facebook Marketplace where you post a 'free' item on the classifieds but include "WANTED" in the title. Again not a great system but it kinds of works.


 I'll definitely look at it tomorrow, watch this space.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> So to be clear. You are saying you are not happy to support the running of this forum by being charged a very small amount to facilitate the sale of your goods to another forum member?


 I've never sold anything so 🤷‍♂️


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> @CocoLoco My ideal would be they sponsor and list for free... Hoping they are more likely to become part of the forum, benefit far more, as we will from them.
> 
> I do have some creative ideas around that, using the Bronze subscription...or a variant of it....more to come


 Just make classifieds open only to sponsors then I mean it's worked amazingly for pre-loved right 🤷‍♀️


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

HDAV said:


> Just make classifieds open only to sponsors then I mean it's worked amazingly for pre-loved right 🤷‍♀️


 I don't really understand what you mean as I don't really know anything about pre-loved, never used it. Do they have sponsors or something on pre-loved? Can you tell me what they did, what happened, or your take on it?

I don't believe I was suggesting classifieds should only be available for sponsors? Just that sponsors bronze and higher....should list for free?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Preloved was competitor to gumtree and other classifieds listings platforms that monetised the membership members had access to adverts before public surprised you haven't heard of it.

why not make classifieds only available to sponsors tho?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The aim of Classifieds, was to replace a system with something with a fresh, modern and more professional system. People do not like change, unless they are one of those who just enjoy bitching about anything they can. @HDAV you have already confirmed that you have never sold anything, so why be so concerned. It is unrealistic to only make sales available to sponsors, because that in itself is in early days of development. Everyone should be able to access it. Classifieds has been built up by @Davecuk within the framework the board gives him. No doubt it will mutate and change with time


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> @HDAV you have already confirmed that you have never sold anything, so why be so concerned.


 Surely the point is to encourage me to use the forum to sell stuff rather than use marketplace, gumtree etc where I have and do sell stuff including coffee stuff........

I have bought from the forum and in fact given away stuff, what's the plan with the "pay it forward" type posts?

I'm not against change but charging for listings good luck...

my concern is the same as any other active member re the future of the forum. I clearly have no decision making power nor any responsibilities or financial interest in the forum I am merely a member

your saying I shouldn't be concerned?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

HDAV said:


> 1. Preloved was competitor to gumtree and other classifieds listings platforms that monetised the membership members had access to adverts before public surprised you haven't heard of it.
> 
> 2. why not make classifieds only available to sponsors tho?


 1. Preloved passed me by I'm afraid...I rarely sell anything. Usually just Freecycle stuff.

2. I simply wanted to build on the system we had to make it more professional, deal with some of the problems and rules, not restrict access.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@HDAV pay it forward still exists within classifieds and is being used?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@HDAV I am not saying you should not be concerned. I am saying you could demonstrate a little more tolerance. An awful lot of work is being put in by some folks to try and make the forum better. No doubt somethings will work and others will not. Classifieds will work, but it is only a couple of days old!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> 1. Preloved passed me by I'm afraid...I rarely sell anything. Usually just Freecycle stuff.
> 
> 2. I simply wanted to build on the system we had to make it more professional, deal with some of the problems and rules, not restrict access.


 Good luck but I feel "professional" is impossible to achieve without far more intervention if charging for listings is the forum then liable for fraudulent listings?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

HDAV said:


> Good luck but I feel "professional" is impossible to achieve without far more intervention if charging for listings is the forum then liable for fraudulent listings?


 Nope


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Nope


 Reward with no risk what a model .....


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

HDAV said:


> Reward with no risk what a model .....


 I don't think that's really fair. It obviously does cost money to host and maintain. I don't think it's really all that unreasonable to ask for a small fee, especially when there's a a number of things on there already that are being sold on at an obvious profit.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I'd say the model is akin to the old pre-internet days with local newspapers and even Gumtree today (beyond basic item on first insertion it costs money) where the seller is paying for the ability to broadcast the advert, not paying for a party to negotiate and underwrite the sale or transaction (eBay , Paypal models).


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Some people just moan for the sake of moaning. Probably the same group who moan and want discounts on a £20 kilo of beans when they have £2k of kit.

@DavecUKhas worked really hard FOR FREE to produce something for the members which may not be perfect but is damn good. He is far too polite but I'm not. If you don't like the changes try selling your kit on Gumtree or Schpock. Better yet, just swivel.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

+ 1 for @Dallah.

What @DavecUK has done laudable and must be appreciated. No system is perfect including any of the leading Market Place.

My only concern is how would the fees be collected? Are we going to hope that those who lists for sales will pay - for the record, I am not doubting the members intent - or depending on how it goes, there would be an upfront card payment ? If the latter, the fee may be too small to process.

I am sorry if I haven't understood this or if this is already covered. Thx


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I believe there's already a payment system in place for sponsorship so guessing it simply links to the same backend.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> + 1 for @Dallah.
> 
> What @DavecUK has done laudable and must be appreciated. No system is perfect including any of the leading Market Place.
> 
> ...


 I probably have not covered it...the fee will be via Paypal, it's the only payment method available on the forum. I think Paypal take the first 30p or something, so that's why 50p was set as the minimum. Even if there was any other payment method, I don't think it would be realistic....certainly Tait doesn't have any others, I am aware of.

Sure the software isn't perfect and I've asked Tait to raise some tickets for changes...but I believe it's better than what we had before. If there were no listing fees it would have been so much easier and less work, we wouldn't have all those categories

However, if the members have the will...we will find our way through it and I hope look back on it in a few months time, wondering why it was ever a problem and how we put up with the old system for so long.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm going to share our concerns and try and help members old and new understand the reasons and why the old system had to go. My commentary in italics and unnecessary rules in strikethrough

*New Rules - effective 9 march2021*​
By posting in the For Sale/Wanted Forum, you agree to abide by Coffee Forums UK (CFUK) * Terms and Conditions*. CFUK, its parent company, or any other persons on the CFUK team cannot accept liability for any losses or damage incurred from the use of the "For Sale/Wanted" Forum. Best endeavours are made to provide a safe environment; buying and selling are at your own risk. As always, buyer and seller beware. Once a sale is agreed, you should make appropriate arrangements when choosing your payment method, insurance, couriers and confirmation of ownership. If meeting up in person for collection, please take proper precautions. It might also be advisable to obtain a signed receipt for your purchase from the seller.

the above still holds true and I need to make a separate section in site guidelines

We have updated the rules, the update is shown in red. Many items sold on the forum are of significant value and this rule addition is there to protect you.

We won't have to do this any more

*General*



*ONE photograph of the item/s must contain a card /paper that shows the listing date and sellers forum name referenced in the photo - to provide some "proof of ownership" Failure to include this photo may result in immediate deletion of the post (see example image below). *We had this because of fradulent activity on high value items, with payment, no longer necessary as we know who is listing


*You must be over 18 to buy and sell items and must be an active member. Active members are those with more than 5 posts or more in the last 29 days to thus remain "Active" *The over 18 rule remains, but active rule has gone, it generated spam, irritated members and confused new joiners. PayPal helps ensure higher value items can't be advertised by under 18s.



Advertising stolen goods will result in an instant and permanent forum ban. This is still the case, but with PayPal, a lot less likely to happen...not impossible of course so as always (caveat emptor)


*Commercial items should NOT be advertised without contacting the forum administrator to discuss advertising and other opportunities for commercial members. *We can be a lot more relaxed about this now. There is an area for advertisers to list stuff and if there is some low level commercial activity, at least it's being paid for. Abuse of course is still not allowed. So if a member is refurbing stuff and reselling, great, no problem, pay to list or sponsor.


You must include a price in your for sale post and P&P costs, delivery/collection requirements must be clearly stated Price no longer needs to be stated and as always it's obvious you need to state any conditions of sale.


Accepted payment methods must be stated As a seller you can state it if you want, but we don't care, it's up to buyer and seller.


If the item is advertised elsewhere you must declare this None of our business is it...you paid for your listing, either as a sponsor or as a non sponsor, declare it if you want


You may only reply within a For Sale thread if you are interested in purchasing the item, refrain from giving "advice" to sellers It's pretty clear now it's ask a question, not a discussion thread like before. Sellers can report what is not a question. Doesn't need a rule for what is now obvious


*Giveaway items -* something that it is free to a good home to the first person paying a specified sum for postage. Once someone offers this set amount, the deal is finalised. You may not accept a higher amount than that you have agreed A pay it forward category exists with guidance. Ideally the item should be listed for the *postage cost only. I have changed the guidance shown when submitting an advert.*


The sale forum is not for valuations, we have a separate area for that* here *This is still partly true except we don't have a separate area, and I'm not sure how we handle it due to a lot of abuse and arguments about it in the past. Especially when people felt they didn't have a fair chance to get an item.


*Advertising stolen goods will result in an instant and permanent forum ban*


** Splitting Items *- Sellers should indicate at the *start of a post* whether items can be split and what the split pricing is, as well as the price for the items purchased together. If later you wish to offer a split, alert a moderator who will close the original post, so you can start a new one. Buyers, please do not ask if they are willing to split. The new system would appear to take care of this, items should be listed separately. If people want to make an offer on two items a seller has listed they can and contact the member to say they have made two lower offers in the hope of them both being accepted. In this way we as a forum, don't have to worry about this irritating rule and it always caused problems for buyer and seller.

*Negotiation*



All discussions, offers, acceptances and refusals should be on the thread *(not by email or PM)*. When a deal is agreed you may use whatever form of external communication you like to finalise payment details etc. We insist on this rule because we need to see all the negotiations to be able to mediate a solution to a dispute No we don't, questions should be asked on the thread, offers made, it's not a discussion it's an item for sale. With the old system we had little chance to really mediate anything. It's the sellers item, they can sell it how they want as long as it's legal.


You cannot make a higher offer to gazump after a deal has been agreed No longer required as the system takes care of it


You should only make an offer for an item when you have the funds to pay for it. The seller may agree to wait for payment but this should be discussed in the thread with the seller, and they are entitled to refuse Not down to us and why would we interfere.


If a seller reduces the price for a potential buyer, that price becomes the new asking price for all. However, the item is reserved for that potential purchaser for 1 day to accept that offer before others can buy it at the new price This is BS, it's the sellers item not ours, not our business, the system takes care of all this.


The first unconditional offer of the asking price secures the sale. The seller cannot accept an offer higher than the asking price later This is wrong on so many levels

"snooze you loose" rule


"I listed it too cheaply, oh crap scenario".


I have to sell it, need to get rid of it cheap scenario


new forum member swoops in and hovers up the deal under the old rules (even if seller would have preferred a friend or long time member to have it



These issues no longer apply, sellers are free to sell as they want and don't need to ask mods if they have an issue with someone they don't want to sell it to because of any past history. They can wait for offers to come in and sell it to whoever they want, even if someone offers more. Offers in excess of the asking price can be made and accepted if the seller so desires. This removes an element of "gaming" the price under the old system (which has happened) and not allowing a cheaply listed item to go for less than it should. Obviously sellers should not try and game the listing price system with this, but it does help if an item is on the cusp of a category. *It's the sellers item, not ours and the sellers choice, we only ask items are listed with a price appropriate to the item and category.*



Sellers may choose who they deal with if they have had a particularly negative or positive experience with a member. You must contact a moderator if you wish to apply this rule Not any more, we don't need to know, you don't need our permission.


*Wanted Threads*

These work differently to For Sale threads. These are the sole property of the original poster and items offered are for them only. Others may make an offer, such as if member x doesn't want this, I'll take it for the asking price, but the original poster always has the first refusal on the item. Please remember *You must be over 18 to buy and sell items and must be an active member. Active members are those with more than 5 posts or more in the last 29 days to thus staying "Active" This confusing and spam inviting rule, is no more & we still have to decide how to handle wanted items (if we can)*

*Completing the Trade*



When a trade is complete, please post that the item is sold, so moderators can move the thread to *Sold. Posts with no activity (buyer or seller replies) for 2 months will be considered sold and moved to Sold by moderators* You just close your listing, we don't have to do anything. there is an option to remove items that have sold from the classified system (so they don't clutter current adverts), but they are still viewable in the classified archive thread. We don't have to do anything. The system automatically expires adverts someone isn't renewing, especially if it sold "off forum!, as people rarely remember to tell us. 2000 old adverts I had to deal with proved that to be true.


Failing to honour obligations in a purchase may result in being contacted by the CFUK team to ask for an immediate resolution. If this is not forthcoming, your access rights to Coffee Forums UK may be withdrawn.


This is to protect the community from deliberately fraudulent traders and by trading in Coffee Forums UK you agree to allow forum admin to pass your details to the relevant authorities (in all regions of the world)


*You are responsible for all trades and sales you take part in and goods sold remain the seller's responsibility until received by the buyer*

*Disputes*

If there is a dispute over a Coffee Forums UK trade, please take the following steps:



Reply to your thread detailing exactly what has happened since the trade was agreed which has caused the dispute.


Report your new post to the moderators asking for help to resolve the dispute


The moderators will do their best to help bring the dispute to an amicable conclusion. This service is not available to trades which have occurred by private message


Any decision by the CFUK team is final


*CFUK Team*

*example image **No longer required, but you personally might want to put it on higher value items to help reassure potential buyers.*

View attachment 54510


So most of the irritating rules have gone, along with some of the issues and gaming of the prices that went on before. It puts control back in the hands of the seller, as it should be and where it always was really. Often we saw listing rules broken, because someone else did it. Or rules just broken...The system is fairer to seller and not unfair to buyers. in the old system often sellers who followed all the rules would get a bitter taste in their mouth when they saw other sellers and buyers who didn't.

*how would I use the system*



List an item/s with a fair price in the right category and pay the correct listing fee.


Say I'm open to offers (higher or lower)


Wait until I have had a few offers in, but not too long (waiting days is rude)


Look at whose offering and may *my* decision, who and what I sell it for. Without some mod interfering because of a rule that's so often abused.


I'd be very canny about asking for valuations elsewhere


If I was prepared to do a bundle deal, I would mention it in adverts for the items I have listed, especially easy for buyers as the system allows you to list all items from that member. I would then watch the offers ion my items and if the same member was offering on 2 items, I might accept their offers even if they were lower price

Of course if I was only thinking of listing them as a bundle, because I wanted to sell both together then the new system allows me to do that without necessarily taking a hit on the price!!



I hope this all makes sense, and helps you get the best out of the system. I think it has the potential to be a lot fairer to sellers *and more fun.*


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

I assume the new terms would be culled out and posted as an easily accessible sticky thread on the classified section. Thx


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> I assume the new terms would be culled out and posted as an easily accessible sticky thread on the classified section. Thx


 yeah, I have to think how I do that...I'd actually thought of making a category with just one advert, the T&Cs

@CocoLocoWhen describing the fee structure, as per your request my mind went to thinking *about how to encourage sponsorship. For me it was never about monetising classifieds*. Our sponsors helped pay for it, and it was added as a needed change, plus a free feature for them. I racked my brains about how the more ideal objective of creating sponsors and engagement, in both coffee and the forum. So I have introduced Bronze Lite (might have to get Tait to make me a badge for it). it will actually be the almost same price or cheaper to spring for Bronze Light if listing a couple of high value items. e.g. two items in the £600-£1200 category and you might as well pay Bronze light.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/store/product/26-bronze-lite/?do=embed


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> I assume the new terms would be culled out and posted as an easily accessible sticky thread on the classified section. Thx


 The Rules and optional guidance in how to use is now incorporated in a category on classifieds, visible to all.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> The Rules and optional guidance in how to use is now incorporated in a category on classifieds, visible to all.


 Good; however, you may want to consider placing it as a first category on classifieds. That way, folks can't miss it, whereas, now, one needs to scroll to the bottom to find it. I think it will enhance the user experience. 😊

Thx


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Good; however, you may want to consider placing it as a first category on classifieds. That way, folks can't miss it, whereas, now, one needs to scroll to the bottom to find it. I think it will enhance the user experience. 😊
> 
> Thx


 If I do that, as soon as you browse the categories on the mobile/PC it shows you all the rules listed up...which is why I put it at the bottom. I agree it would be better at the top, but extremely irritating.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> If I do that, as soon as you browse the categories on the mobile/PC it shows you all the rules listed up...which is why I put it at the bottom. I agree it would be better at the top, but extremely irritating.


 Oh I see. Fair enough.

Either you may leave it as it is now or if it is simple to make a change, it can be inserted as a url just under the title classifieds. I don't know if it would bring any complications. Thx


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

Might make sense to specify that the memberships are set to auto renew on Paypal, so in case somebody just wants to list an item and nothing else they might be better served by just paying the one off fee.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> Oh I see. Fair enough.
> 
> Either you may leave it as it is now or if it is simple to make a change, it can be inserted as a url just under the title classifieds. I don't know if it would bring any complications. Thx


 If I don't have to ask Tait to do it and use whatever special powers I have it gets done quick and easy. 😉


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Baffo said:


> Might make sense to specify that the memberships are set to auto renew on Paypal, so in case somebody just wants to list an item and nothing else they might be better served by just paying the one off fee.


 It is specified, always has been..and renewals can be cancelled immediately, so it won't renew.

Someone can take out sponsorship and immediately cancel the renewal, so they don't have to remember. In additon the system sends them an e-mail warning the product is going to renew, so thay can cancel before the renewal happens.

*Never* have I tried to hide anything

It's always been here:









and here:


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

Thanks, Repetita iuvant I suppose


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Baffo said:


> Thanks, Repetita iuvant I suppose


 *Yes, it is, not just multiple times in the section where sponsorship can be purchased, but in the confirmation e-mail you would have got and others got when taking out sponsorship. *

From the moment those products were created properly by me, I did that. There were a few earlier versions that I didn't do that are no longer available, and they didn't do that..but that was before i had the power and job of creating products.

Well i'm going to have a slice of toast now


----------



## Jason89 (Apr 7, 2021)

Just done my first purchase on the classified area, seemed pretty smooth for the most part although there were two area that I found mild inconveniences with. The first was viewing images on the ads, I am on Chrome on Android and I couldn't use the arrows on a gallery to view the different images.

The second was regarding postage, the ad I responded stated the buyer was responsible for postage, but I wanted to make an offer including postage. Maybe a second number field on the listings so you can have price and postage as two separate fields, or a tick box to state if it includes postage in the figure.

Overall though it was pretty simple experience from the buyer side.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

@DavecUK Thanks for all of the work on this

I think it is really good and it encouraged me to become a sponsor

I had been wanting to do it for a while as I use the forum extensively and feel I get great value from it as do many others

I'll be interested into how it develops as time goes on

Neil


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Jason89 said:


> Just done my first purchase on the classified area, seemed pretty smooth for the most part although there were two area that I found mild inconveniences with. The first was viewing images on the ads, I am on Chrome on Android and I couldn't use the arrows on a gallery to view the different images.


 I just checked on my Android phone using Chrome, and could see the arrows on Ratty's advert for a classic, but the arrow was initially slightly less obvious becuase the image was bright just where the arrow was.


----------



## Jason89 (Apr 7, 2021)

AndyDClements said:


> I just checked on my Android phone using Chrome, and could see the arrows on Ratty's advert for a classic, but the arrow was initially slightly less obvious becuase the image was bright just where the arrow was.


 Just tested again to see what I am doing wrong, it looks like once I navigate to the far right on the images, I can't go back to the left. This is the advert I tested images on:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/classifieds/item/47-well-loved-rancilio-silvia-with-lots-of-accessories/


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Just checked and could see arrows in both directions with no problems. Perhaps version specific problem.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@AndyDClements For me too in Firefox I could see arrows both ways and on mobile chrome/google. As you say perhaps version specific or even a Chrome add-on might be affecting it?


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi @DavecUK I sold my Musica via ebay; tried to mark as complete but the system appears to insist on my entering a coffee forum member?


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Sorted then! I hope my feedback has been helpful..


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> Sorted then! I hope my feedback has been helpful..


 It has, I have removed the requirement to set a buyer. It was only for your own records anyway, none of our business. I think that more efficiently solves the problem 😎


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> So I have introduced Bronze Lite


 I've just gotten home from a 13hour shift and so haven't read all the replies to this thread, but Bronze Lite seems like a good idea. I think people want to sell here for a reason - you're likely to get a better price/faster sale/better interaction than other outlets, as people know what they are looking at. As such I think experienced people would be happy to pay that sort of fee for selling expensive equipment.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@CocoLoco I would think so and if Bronze light encourages them to stick around... fantastic.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

@DavecUKHow do I end my advertisement if there is no sale?

I've received no offers or messages and have put it on eBay now and have bids

Neil


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

you should just be able to mark it complete


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@DavecUK or leave it and just mention it's on ebay and may sell.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just an update....I worked on the classifieds system, and *wanted* ads are back:

View attachment 1339273094_imback.mp4


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> you should just be able to mark it complete


 It asks me to name the buyer and a reason but no option to just end it


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I set it so you don't have to name a buyer, just try and save with nothing in that buyer field.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> I set it so you don't have to name a buyer, just try and save with nothing in that buyer field.


 Done thanks @DavecUK


----------



## mschole (Aug 26, 2015)

Apologies Dave I PMed you before seeing this thread. Ignore my PM, I'll repost it here instead.

Basically I can't see how to find the classifieds archive from the classifieds section without bookmarking the link which you posted in the locked Classifieds announcement thread https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forum/38-classifieds-archive/

If you go to Classifieds that thread does not appear anywhere obvious. The Archived Adverts https://coffeeforums.co.uk/classifieds/category/40-archived-adverts-reference/ as you can see has 0 posts.

Seems like a forum thing where the Classifieds section doesn't appear as a "forum" so that /forum/38-classifieds-archive is absent as the Classifieds has its own subnested folder on the site called /classifieds/category etc.

Or am I missing something? Thanks.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@mschole I think I replied in the pm but it's because I cheated and used a category and subcategories to hold the rules and guidance to make it easier. You just click in the areas indicated by the arrows.


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Classifieds UX on mobile (Pixel 2, Android 11, Chrome) is really subpar. That carousel view just doesn't work well at all. Touch input is laggy, aspect ratio is off. It just needs a list view with either small thumbs or without them.


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

I find it quite hard to navigate. The ads on mobile are so narrow the text is clipped so I have to click to read what's being sold. The ads also seem to scroll leftwards without me swiping, so things move as I'm trying to read them.

I also don't "feel" like I have a complete picture like I did with the forum, it's just a feeling, perhaps for the reasons above. I'm less confident in finding something that I'm looking for, rather than a forum based approach where I can scan threads methodically and see ones where offers have been made.

This might just be fear of change, I'll keep trying it and see!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I find it easy to navigate. The ads on a laptop are wide and fill the screen nicely, so I do not have to do anything in addition. Must be murder on a phone!

I think the Classifieds are professional in appearance, bring so much more to the forum and do away with the plethora of stupid rules that used to exist in the bad old days ie no moderation of any sort needed. How often did you used to have arguments over who offered what and when>


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Michael87 said:


> I find it quite hard to navigate. The ads on mobile are so narrow the text is clipped so I have to click to read what's being sold. The ads also seem to scroll leftwards without me swiping, so things move as I'm trying to read them.


 The classifieds auto-scroll for me too, I'd advise changing that, there's no point. Site looks better on DuckDuckGo than Chrome but may also be better on 18:9 and 20:9 aspect ratio phones. Newer phones tend to be higher ratios so makes sense.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Turn the phone on it's side....I think it's much better that way, as it doesn't clip anything..

I can't actually change the basic way it works, with respect to viewing on a mobile


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

When turned in side for me at least it decides to fill the space with more ads rather than extend the ads. It actually shows me fewer characters per ad that way around.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Michael87 Worth a try though.... 😉


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Am I missing something? I find following the Classifieds Archive, does not give me any notification of Classified posts. Other topics I follow work just fine, do others experience this notifications hiccup?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Marocchino The archive is just an archive matey. Better off following the actual ad when it appears in Classifieds


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

dfk41 said:


> @Marocchino The archive is just an archive matey. Better off following the actual ad when it appears in Classifieds


 Thank you @dfk41, probably in common with many others over the years, I used to follow the For Sale section. I thought I recalled incorrectly or otherwise @DavecUKmentioning that in order to continue following the new classifieds thread, the best way to do that was to follow Classifieds Archive. The ads get replicated there. Have I got the wrong end of the stick again? Is there no option to follow the Classifieds thread?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Marocchino If you follow the archive,* every time an advert is posted, it will be replicated there within 60s*. It's a good way to keep abreast of what's being advertised without the chance of missing it on the activity stream, or having to regularly check it.


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> @Marocchino If you follow the archive,* every time an advert is posted, it will be replicated there within 60s*. It's a good way to keep abreast of what's being advertised without the chance of missing it on the activity stream, or having to regularly check it.


 Thanks @DavecUK, glad I didn't misinterpret your original instructions when Classifieds were brought into being. I'm already doing as you instruct, but don't get any Classifieds Archive notifications at all. As I mentioned in my earlier post today, all my other thread notifications work - this one doe not.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I will check i have it enabled and see if it works for me?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I have just started following it


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

@DavecUK - I have just unfollowed and then started to follow again, who knows 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

&#8230;. If I were a betting man, I'd say it doesn't work - as I've tried this unfollow and re-follow tack on this thread before and no joy. I'm on a phone via a browser so not sure if that makes a difference. Certainly not on tapatalk. Hence me reaching out .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I posted an advert and it didn't notify me, so you might be right, or it might be it didn't because it's my advert...i'm inclined to think you are right...ill try something else in the configuration of the system.


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

👍


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think although you can follow the forum as a forum, it doesn't seem to notify when new topics appear (an advert is a topic and i think perhaps some forum setting makes only topics followable?). Really I need someone (other than me) to advertise something to be really sure.


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

I'll keep an eye on the Classifieds for any new listings and let you know when the notification doesn't come through.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I started following the coffee lounge area a while ago, and nothing came through when you made this post 😒


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

The plot thickens. If the site is paying for software functionality and it doesn't work, it certainly raises questions. It's a major flaw if it doesn't work.

You mentioned in an earlier post on this thread &#8230;&#8230;"It's a good way to keep abreast of what's being advertised without the chance of missing it on the activity stream, or having to regularly check it."


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

its buggy on android - pc perfect


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Cuprajake works fine in my android, but it's best on PC


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Marocchino said:


> The plot thickens. If the site is paying for software functionality and it doesn't work, it certainly raises questions. It's a major flaw if it doesn't work.
> 
> You mentioned in an earlier post on this thread &#8230;&#8230;"It's a good way to keep abreast of what's being advertised without the chance of missing it on the activity stream, or having to regularly check it."


 It's not the software, it's Invision, the forum software doesn't notify on new topics in the forum area, only new posts within a Topic. This might be a configuration Tait can do, I certainly can't reconfigure the forum software myself, it needs super admin privs to be able to do that.

You could try setting a custom activity feed called adverts, then select that when you want to see everything new that's been posted. or simply look at the new adverts in the classified system from time to time. Is it perfect, no, nothing is. Is it better than what we had...yes. I should add that I had to make considerable changes to the way it was designed to work to fit in with our specific needs as a forum.











Roko said:


> unsure if this is the right place to ask questions, but is there any rules re: payment? ie if I list an item, is there a specific payment method that any potential buyers would have to use? Just so I know if I need to set up a Paypal account or something


 Payment to list an advert...yes it's PayPal.

Buyers paying for your item...that's up to you. You can ask for cash on collection, bank transfer, bank transfer on collection, Paypal, or Paypal FF. Nothing to do with us...use a method you and the buyer feel comfortable with. Just be sure that you can't be scammed.

Just remember Bronze Lite is only £7.50 for 6 months and you get free listing (as do all sponsors), if you are listing items £100 and under it's free. Make sure you use the cheapest method especially if you intend listing more than a few items.


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> It's not the software, it's Invision, the forum software doesn't notify on new topics in the forum area, only new posts within a Topic. This might be a configuration Tait can do, I certainly can't reconfigure the forum software myself, it needs super admin privs to be able to do that.
> 
> You could try setting a custom activity feed called adverts, then select that when you want to see everything new that's been posted. or simply look at the new adverts in the classified system from time to time. Is it perfect, no, nothing is. Is it better than what we had...yes. I should add that I had to make considerable changes to the way it was designed to work to fit in with our specific needs as a forum.


 Thank you for your help as always. It's a shame there doesn't appear to be an easy fix. Let's hope @Taitcan work some magic.

I have a custom activity stream set up, but in reality it's no different from what I'm currently doing which is swinging by the classifieds every few days or so and nosing about. For me the experience has been diminished by the loss of notification, I know it sounds like a selfish narrow opinion, but I can only speak for me.

Hoping things improve.


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> @Michael87 Worth a try though.... 😉


 I'm not sure what this means. I did try it and it looks worse.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Michael87 it means it looks good on my phone when on it's side. So I'd hoped it would on yours and was worth trying.


----------



## Mrco1 (May 19, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Buyers paying for your item...that's up to you. You can ask for cash on collection, bank transfer, bank transfer on collection, Paypal, or Paypal FF. Nothing to do with us...use a method you and the buyer feel comfortable with. Just be sure that you can't be scammed.


 Hi @DavecUK, just want to share a thought I had. Could there possibly be a buyer/seller feedback option similar to eBay? Could come in handy knowing that you're buying from a trustworthy seller / selling to a time waster etc.

I'm suggesting this as a potential buyer, was unwilling to use PayPal FF with an item I have listed (which is fine) but maybe accessible feedback on previous items that I have sold, could have put their minds at ease. Anyway just an idea.


----------



## Roko (Apr 23, 2021)

Erm, is it possible to post swaps (eg I have such item X, I will swap for item Y), and if so, what would be the best way?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@DavecUK?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Roko said:


> Erm, is it possible to post swaps (eg I have such item X, I will swap for item Y), and if so, what would be the best way?


 You have to do it like this, give it a proper value, put it in the right category and then state you will accept swaps or swaps with cash.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/classifieds/item/268-toffee-machine/?do=embed


----------



## Roko (Apr 23, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> You have to do it like this, give it a proper value, put it in the right category and then state you will accept swaps or swaps with cash.
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/classifieds/item/268-toffee-machine/?do=embed


 OK thanks Dave I'll do that then


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Is there a way to just browse everything for sale? I can only seem to look at sale items if I go into subcategories. Sometime I just like to browse everything.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Michael87 said:


> Is there a way to just browse everything for sale? I can only seem to look at sale items if I go into subcategories. Sometime I just like to browse everything.


 You can browse the archive https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forum/38-classifieds-archive/

There is not a way to view all adverts, unless you scroll through what's new. You do have to go into the category that interests you and browse it. I had to configure the software that was due to the way it was required to work on this forum. Had I been able to tick the e-commerce option, then I wouldn't have had to create all those categories...but the forum would have been taking all payments, passing them on, taking percentages, the first 4% of which would have been PayPal fees. So the actual sale fees would have been higher than now, for just the PayPal element. Plus many other complications about how people prefer to pay.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Just posted on the for sale forum. Rather have the old way of posting an item as the new way is proper grief.


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

I would have commented on the other thread but was closed. Used to be a place coffee lovers could grab or pass a bargain to a fellow coffee lover with niche listing remaining it feels very anti this community that I joined.

In addition the classified are really hard to navigate why can't it just be list it takes ages to scroll through all the different price ranges/ categories


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Noithgn stopping you asking but it's unlikely you will see a return to the old forum sales threads.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@tommyp215 You obviously have not looked at them properly. There are price brackets so, if for example you want a coffee machine that you expect to cost £1500, you can click on the relevant heading and only see relevant sales. This does mean you do not have to trawl through reams of irrelevant sales.

What could be easier than that?


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> @tommyp215 You obviously have not looked at them properly. There are price brackets so, if for example you want a coffee machine that you expect to cost £1500, you can click on the relevant heading and only see relevant sales. This does mean you do not have to trawl through reams of irrelevant sales.
> 
> What could be easier than that?


 I've commented on this before. The UX on a phone is pretty terrible, i.e. the carousels can display one item at a time, wonky to scroll and most importantly there's no reason for that.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Zeak said:


> I've commented on this before. The UX on a phone is pretty terrible, i.e. the carousels can display one item at a time, wonky to scroll and most importantly there's no reason for that.


 It's fine on my Android phone. If it's not fine on your phone, just browse the classifieds archive...which looks exactly the same as the old for sale forum...when you find what you want...click the view advert button.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forum/38-classifieds-archive/


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> @tommyp215 You obviously have not looked at them properly. There are price brackets so, if for example you want a coffee machine that you expect to cost £1500, you can click on the relevant heading and only see relevant sales. This does mean you do not have to trawl through reams of irrelevant sales.
> 
> What could be easier than that?


 I disagree with your assumptions. You appear to be assuming ppl only look at the sale section when looking to buy. I personally enjoy browsing it gives you a good idea of prices items go for and what are good deals,as well allowing you to discover kit you didn't know about. The previous sale forum never took up more than 1 page of items since I had last looked at them ( Browing 1-2 times a week) and it was easy to scroll past items I had no interest in. It takes much longer to got onto all the separate categories to get an idea of everything that is for sale.

I gave Dave's suggestion above a go it looks the same but how many users know about this? I didn't.

Perhaps it would be useful to look at the number of sales / posts per month on the classified compared to the old sale section and this give a fair reflection of how popular each is/was. Happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## Roko (Apr 23, 2021)

tommyp215 said:


> I disagree with your assumptions. You appear to be assuming ppl only look at the sale section when looking to buy. I personally enjoy browsing it gives you a good idea of prices items go for and what are good deals,as well allowing you to discover kit you didn't know about. The previous sale forum never took up more than 1 page of items since I had last looked at them ( Browing 1-2 times a week) and it was easy to scroll past items I had no interest in. It takes much longer to got onto all the separate categories to get an idea of everything that is for sale.
> 
> I gave Dave's suggestion above a go it looks the same but how many users know about this? I didn't.
> 
> Perhaps it would be useful to look at the number of sales / posts per month on the classified compared to the old sale section and this give a fair reflection of how popular each is/was. Happy to be proved wrong.


 Are you as happy to be proven wrong as you are happy to take on the work of maintaining the old system?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@tommyp215 The new Classifieds run themselves without the need for any mod intervention. If you were a mod, then you would be happy to let technology work for you. It is just a wholly more professional looking system. You are really objecting to change and I understand that, but, sometimes change is simply to make something easier/better


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> @tommyp215 The new Classifieds run themselves without the need for any mod intervention. If you were a mod, then you would be happy to let technology work for you. It is just a wholly more professional looking system. You are really objecting to change and I understand that, but, sometimes change is simply to make something easier/better


 I'm agree change is necessary and if it helps the mods I have no problem with that. I think where we beg to differ whether this change is indeed better. However I'm quite happy to browse through the classified archived as it seems the same as Dave suggested.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

tommyp215 said:


> 1. I gave Dave's suggestion above a go it looks the same but how many users know about this? I didn't.
> 
> 2. Perhaps it would be useful to look at the number of sales / posts per month on the classified compared to the old sale section and this give a fair reflection of how popular each is/was. Happy to be proved wrong.


 1. The presence of the archive and the ways people could use it was actually covered in this thread during and after launch of the new system.

2. The number of adverts per month is about the same and actually rising as people have got used to the system. We're in some fairly quiet months for forums, esp with lockdown being eased.

The number of posts in classifieds is down, for obvious reasons...They are now items for sale and not discussion topics. If the forum wanted to keep the meaningless post count artificially high, as some do, then the old system would be better in that respect. There are far less rules, advert format is more tightly controlled, so we don't have to interfere with things like...you need to do x, y, or z.

The best thing of all...there is no "gaming" of for sale items...The transactions between buyer and seller, are as they should be. The old system was also a complete mess, I had to clean up 1000s of adverts that were sold, wrong, old mistakes whatever.

The system "almost" runs itself, or seems to...I personally keep an eye on things. For people that want the old system...in a way you have it, or the new view if you want it.


----------

